# gas station bidding



## blizzard10 (Nov 14, 2010)

how would you go about bidding gas stations


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Gas stations can be a real PITA. Depends on the $$, hours of operation and how it fits into the route.


----------



## blizzard10 (Nov 14, 2010)

What if you get a contract for like 5 gas stations


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Watch out for the risers were they fill the tanks. If they are in a high trafic area they can become trouble. Had an incident where a snow plow driving through the lot had his blade too low and took off the top cover of the tank. The owner tried to blame it on me and I reminded him that these areas were allways hand shoveled.....

There is alot of hand work too. Around the pumps air filling station and if there is a drive through car wash get ready to salt this region extra heavy. Knowing this will alow you to bid accordingly.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Great advice*



DAFFMOBILEWASH;1115215 said:


> Watch out for the risers were they fill the tanks. If they are in a high trafic area they can become trouble. Had an incident where a snow plow driving through the lot had his blade too low and took off the top cover of the tank. The owner tried to blame it on me and I reminded him that these areas were allways hand shoveled.....
> 
> There is alot of hand work too. Around the pumps air filling station and if there is a drive through car wash get ready to salt this region extra heavy. Knowing this will alow you to bid accordingly.


We hit one and had to replace it. Cost about 1300.00 when it was all said and done. It was part of a strip mall we were taking care of. Picture books say a thousand words but obviously we didn't use. Shoveled around them from that point on. Actually, gas stations as an account are worth staying away from. Too many PITA issues and not enough money, generally don't want deicing material and want to call you when they want it completed.


----------



## dumbyankee (Jul 30, 2010)

Risers are the one thing that makes these jobs blow. I wright in the contract that risers will be hand shoveled and all mechanical damage shall be the responsibility of the owner. The thing I have learned, pre-treat just before the storm. Every one seems to gas up just as you are ready to make the first push.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

We go 14 of them an have really neve had any real bad issues with them. Actully been trying to get another convience store that has 7 pretty good size lots. The stores we do pay good rates.They are one of our best paying clients, Bill first of the week get a check by the end. Yes they are commies on sanding /salting, But it's work for the guys. I understand all of the above issues, but have never once have we takin off a refueling tank top, thats why you use shoes or don't go blowing over those areas where the tanks are at 15 MPH take it slow feel the respones of the blade. Traffic is a pain at times but if you know how to plow around them ( I.E. plow differant areas ) they do not take all that much time depending on the lot an where you can push the piles to.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

i wont touch the places, not worth the risk for me


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice choices for the poll...


----------



## BIG JIM (Dec 9, 2008)

We had a couple of corprate owned stations and never had a problem.Got paid by the storm for whatever we did and paid fast. They raised the insurance requirments(wanted me to include myself on the workers comp) and I told them to have a good day and to call me if there were any changes.The purchasing agent then started whining that that they only had 2 plowers so far for the state.I told them I cant understand why .I hate to walk on work but I aint spending 40 to make 10.


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

I did one gas station/Garage and stay away from them now. ALways cars in the way, tank covers etc.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been doing some gas stations for years. My longest is 20 years. Are they a PITA? Yes they can be..... Take your time and be in no hurry. Make sure you have photo's/Maps of them before snow hits too. Be clear where the fill caps are as others have said. We have damaged one in all these years and it cost 1400 bucks to fix! (We agreed that I would pay for no more!) Advantages of gas stations I do are: They want to pay cash out of the register every single visit. They understand that with the traffic sometimes it's not going to be perfect right away, and they seem to have minimal build-up under the awnings next to the pumps. Disadvantages: Idiots! Need I say more. When someone pulls up to the pump right in front of you while you sit there with you blade down, strobes one coming their direction! Then they take their time walking into to grab a coffee or whatever while you sit there waiting to finish. All in all they've been real good money makers for me.


----------

